# pcb wizard guardar en pdf



## snake_fox (Ene 12, 2011)

saludos compañeros queria saber si hay algun complemento para pcb wizard que permita guardar los diseños en pdf 
gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 12, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Ene 12, 2011)

Desconozco, pero si podes instalar la impresora virtual en pdf: Creo que era pdf995.


----------



## Javisco (Feb 16, 2011)

Busca en google el cute pdf writer, que lo encuentres lo instalas y listo a la hora de mandar a impresion dale a cambiar impresora y selecciona cute pdf writer y te saldra una ventana mas para que guardes tu archivo en pdf y listo


----------



## jhancarlos3 (Jul 23, 2012)

yo quiero pasar el archivo a pdf y guardarlo en una memoria para imprimirlo (no tengo impresora laser).    tengo instalado el def convert. es posible? .como podria hacerlo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2012)

segui los mismos pasos del post de mnicolau luego el archivo generado(pdf) lo pasas a el usb,
luego te llevas el pdf a imprimirlo y listo ¡¡


----------



## V1K70R (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola yo uso una impresora virtual la de pdfforge, aparte de imprimir lo de livewire o pcbwizard, puedes imprimir de todo, saludos. 
http://www.pdfforge.org/


----------

